# border crossing scents



## Austin 419 (Oct 25, 2010)

anybody used this stuff. i mentioned the ever calm on another thread. checked out the website  and some of this stuff is very expensive. probably good stuff though. wanna try some but id like to get other opinions on it before i hand out around 45 bucks


----------



## Austin 419 (Oct 25, 2010)

btt


----------



## Low Gap (Nov 16, 2010)

*bordercrossing scent*

VS1 helped me win a truck in 2009 would not hunt without it during the rut.


----------



## Big Andy (Nov 17, 2010)

What is the website?


----------



## Austin 419 (Nov 17, 2010)

bordercrossingscents.com


----------

